# New to this



## cdjruski (Mar 27, 2011)

hi all,just joined rollitup as i have some probs with my 1st ever grow,but rather than bore yous with explaining it all i was wondering if i could just upload some fotos as i think seeing the problem is better than reading about it,hope some1 can help


----------



## StewartWarner (Mar 27, 2011)

post them you will get help all u gotta do explain your prob man lol i like to read through a bunch of stuff so u can explain and bore away


----------



## andrew.ferg (Mar 27, 2011)

I am in agreement. I have to type, and everyone on here likes to read what everyone else is doing, so load up photos AND give us a description of what is going on. Even post what you think the problem is. I have had zero negative feedback or criticism here, so do it up.


----------



## cdjruski (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks guys am off 2 take some fotos....


----------



## cdjruski (Mar 29, 2011)

the problem i have is yellow/brown leaves on my plants (which i have been cutting off),just wondered what am doing wrong thats causing this??

my set up is

2 x 300watt cfls on 18/6,i have 3 fans in operation,the 1st blows fresh air in,the 2nd extracts hot air out and the 3rd is an oscillating fan over the plants,i am using canna vega which is pumped in 3 times a day thru my own homemade system (25 litre container with top cut off and submersible aqua pump fitted inside)

also i have 2 plants now that are 12" tall and have been growing since january and was wondering if its time to flower them (still to make flowering room)


----------



## andrew.ferg (Mar 29, 2011)

Based on what I am checking out in the horticulture MMJ bible by Mr. Jorge Cervantes, looks like you may have a potassium or magnesium deficiency. I'm not quite positive. I haven't had too many issues with my leaves turning colors or anything like that. Had a really really small pest problem, but took care of that instantly, and everything is all good now. As for your flowering...I asked about this just the other day. I have been informed that if headroom for the plants is an issue, go ahead and start the flowering cycle, since the plants will double or even triple in height. However, if you have some headroom, go ahead and wait for preflowers to show. Unless they are all feminised, then you should have no problem. I started mine the other day and they were sprouted in mid february. I'm a new grower too...so I'm just passing along info that I recieved. I did just have a thought...I did have some yellowing leaves at the very start of my grow...shrinking...I think it was heat stress, because I moved the light up, opened up the room a little bit to get some nice fresh air in, and they popped right back into shape less than a week later. So check on your lights as well. If anyone agrees or disagrees, let us know. Besides that, everything looks great man. Keep it up.


----------



## mr.sessemia (Mar 29, 2011)

i agree, normally when you see that its caused by a nutrient diffenciey one thing andrew didnt add was along with magnesium and sulpher , phosper diffenciey can also cause that i would check my ppm level and try addind fresh water beacause from the picture it dosent really look like the light are causing it , ...i definately think its chemical


----------



## mr.sessemia (Mar 29, 2011)

also guys there a free movie site call letmewatchthis.com go there type in seemorebuds and all of his instructional videos will come up and you can watch them free.any where else hes selling the dvd, this guys awesome he helped me a lot and he keeps it simple


----------



## cdjruski (Mar 29, 2011)

1st of all thanks for the replies guys,i was thinking it may be the water/nute but was not sure if they were too strong or too weak,anyway am gonna flush out and change water and try stronger mixture next time,al let yous now how i get on,thanks again


----------



## andrew.ferg (Mar 30, 2011)

good lookin out mr sess. And you guys are totally my friends now. Feels nice to know someone that knows what I'm going through. I induced mine to flower 5 days ago...no 6 now I think. They stretched a bit...lowered they light so hopefully that helps. I think I might have had it about 6 inches too high. I'm only rocking 400w, so it's not like it has to be a foot and a half away. Am I right?


----------



## mr.sessemia (Mar 30, 2011)

no problem bro these covo's help me too... itz one thing i love better than smoking good bud is making good bud. but, about youre question a rule of thumb that i use is how ever far i can keep my hand under a lamp with out burning myself then thats where i wanna have my plants if youre hands willl burn then so will youre plants.....for every inch you get youre light an inch bigger in diameter youre buds will be ....and every foot youre plants are away from youre light it looses half its power


----------



## cdjruski (Apr 17, 2011)

hi guys,just a wee update on my plants,still got some probs tho,as u'll see from the picture of plant on its own


----------



## thestonecutter (Apr 17, 2011)

I had a simular prob with one of my first grows but it wasnt an under nute. It was an over nute. I was hitting the drip feed too strongly when they where too young to handle it.... nearly did em in but caught it in time thx to help from the guys on here.


----------



## cdjruski (Apr 17, 2011)

god i was gonna up the watering to 5 times a day for 4 mins at a time,as i thought it lookd like lack of nutrients,its probably safer to half the nutrient solution 1st now a think,dont want to waste them as there in 2nd week of flowering now


----------



## andrew.ferg (Apr 18, 2011)

Looking good man, but are you going to keep them in that little box? How tall are they and are they flowering? If not, just be careful of it...I started the 12/12 cycle and I have 3 plants over 3 feet tall so far and the rest are about a foot under them...different strains obviously, but they will get pretty tall man. Just something to think about.


----------



## cdjruski (Apr 19, 2011)

lol,holyshit i never even thought bout that,if they get too big then i will just have to raise height of my cubicle,i was gonna "top" them after 2-3 weeks any way,but dunno if that will help situ?,yes i am now 9 days into flowering,but have noticed 2 of them aint females (no hairs yet) so looks like my overall bud bounty wont be as much as i thought!,plants are recovering not too badly after there roasting i gave them (thank fuck),post another few fotos in couple of weeks


----------



## andrew.ferg (Apr 23, 2011)

Don't be too hasty to pull them! Males usually flower up before females. I had a couple start flowering about a week after the others, and it took more than 9 days for all of mine to even preflower, so don't fret too much yet. I also wasn't thinking about head room for them either. It was brought to my attention. Mine CLIMBED like 2 feet in just 3 weeks. Some are waist high, and 3 are up to my chest...I'm 6'1 so they are pretty big. Almost 4 ft I guess. I haven't done any topping or anything yet. Well, besides the top I broke off a few days ago on accident. That is for next round, which I'm starting up in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Dominathan (Apr 23, 2011)

That first plant looked like it's not getting enough Nitrogen man!


----------



## jjotoole1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello all
i am new to rollitup hope i will be having healthy discussion here.


packaging


----------



## cdjruski (Apr 26, 2011)

yeah have been having probs on that department,am using canna vega but it dont seem to be doing the job,is there any u recommend or others that i can add?,thanks for your advice.

this is recent fotos


----------



## Dominathan (Apr 26, 2011)

I dunno, to be honest, your plants look a lot better than mine did my first indoor grow!I only use Fox Farm now though, and I get great results.


----------



## cdjruski (May 1, 2011)

hi guys,its my 3rd week of flowering,still got nute probs as u can see but hey ho its my 1st go at growing,al prob use soil next time a think,

ps my temp is now reading 87f as we have had a hot spell in weather and seems to be affecting temp in ma plant cubicle,is this too high??

thanks again!

pps i now only have 5 plants from original crop (profile foto) of 10


----------



## andrew.ferg (May 1, 2011)

They are looking good, my man! Despite the nute issues, they seem to be flowering fine. You adjusted to your bloom nutes I assume That could be the reason for the yellowing, lack of Nitrogen, but they're burning potassium and phosphorus like it's going out of style. Now, is your little room adjustable? I remember you thought you might have issues with that, but it looks like you got it all taken care of. And since I haven't posted anything in like 2 weeks, I'll fill you in. CRYSTAL CAKED EVERYTHING. It's beautiful. I have to wear sunglasses when I open the tent they sparkle that much. Mine have between 2 and 3 weeks to go I am guessing. The hairs juuuuuuuusst started turning colors yesterday. And my AK top cola is seriously the size and shape of my fist. Either way man, yours are looking good. And they may not look like much now, but wait a couple weeks. You'll wake up and be like HOLY CRAP those got big. Good job man. Glad you and I are damn near on the same spot in our grow. When you thinking about planting crop 2?


----------



## cdjruski (May 1, 2011)

howdy bud,yeah av heard of the "six week explosion" you may be reffering about...cant wait,lol,as for crop number 2....well thats gonna be a tricky one as the missus wants it all out of the house,but am hoping once she see's the final results (shes a toker as well) her mind will change (fingers crossed),and to tell the truth there still on same nutes as from veg stage but from what you have told me and from what av read i have messed up in that department and should have changed them,nevermind al know next time!,forgot to say as well 2 of the 5 plants av got are "rouge" seeds that started this all off,the others are white widow i bought couple of weeks after i started,think i may go for AK next time tho heard a lot of good reports bout them.anyway take care and al post some more pics in a couple of weeks time again.

ps would love to see a picture of yours they sound well good


----------



## andrew.ferg (May 3, 2011)

Well, I will see about getting a pic up for you if I can ever find that damn camera of mine. I found this https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/210501-zeuss-take-harvesting.html. Check it out...it is very informative. I'm totally using this to harvest by.


----------



## cdjruski (May 7, 2011)

4th week of flowering.......


----------



## andrew.ferg (May 7, 2011)

damn dude...those look spectacular! I thought mine were doing good. Yours are absolutely off the chain man! You are going to have an amazing harvest. I got one just about ready...maybe a week or two. It's a little guy, but smells like a really big one. One is just behind that. Then I got a couple of sativa dominant crosses...not really sure what they are. They will be behind that. Looks like you optimized your space really well. That's what I'm aiming for on the next one. Doing one top on all of them, but doing less plants. 7 plants in a 4x4 room is just ridiculous. Awesome grow man. I'm still working on those pics for you. I cannot for the life of me find my damn camera!


----------



## cdjruski (May 8, 2011)

yeah a cnt believe how well they have come on !,plus my m8s just agreed to do same grow in his house (wife not havin it),so this time its gonna be 400watt metal halide from start and best seeds i can find (realy fancy the white widow/afgan kush hybrid) plus am gonna change nutes to foxfarm so next harvest hopefuly will not be as long as this one (5 months),was even thinkin of soil as hydro is for the pros i think?

just wish they were ready,tired of smokin solid!!


----------



## andrew.ferg (May 10, 2011)

I'm not sure about hydro. I'm still researching into that whole bit. I mean, my grow is way small, so it's not really practical for me to start hydro until I can expand at least another 4x4ft. But you don't have to get all fancy pots and shit. I just got some 3 gallon grow bags for like 10 cents a piece and a couple bags of foxfarm soil. It was like 40 bucks tops. And yeah, my harvest is taking a hot minute too man. I was hoping at least one of them was goin to be ready this week, but it looks like at least another one after this. it's okay...got to be worth the wait to let those calyxes swell to the max!


----------



## andrew.ferg (May 13, 2011)

Hey man...here they are. They are turning pink and orange and red and purple, if I had some white it would be a mini canna heaven! They just started to swell...they will be monstrous. Well, at least to me. I didn't expect them to get as big as they are. So, I'm happy either way.


----------



## havrav (May 13, 2011)

Nice looking plants cdjruski


----------



## cdjruski (May 14, 2011)

they look awesome bud,am well jealous!,mines are fucked as the hermi i had must have "shot its load" all over ma beautiful virgins b4 i got rid of it and i now have pollinated plants,i have read that u can still save them but its 2 late i have already chopped them,ah well al just have to put it down to experience

ps i want 1 of them shades u have in pic


----------



## cdjruski (May 14, 2011)

havrav said:


> Nice looking plants cdjruski


thanks man


----------



## andrew.ferg (May 14, 2011)

if you are referring to the reflector it's a sun system yield master II. It's pretty sweet. You said you were doing 400? A lot of folks were like, dude you should be doing this with 600. Yeah, the 400 doesn't run nearly as hot, so I can keep it 6 to 8 inches from the plants like I did for the majority of the veg and about half the flower until they all grew to different sizes, and they are doing nicely. And alomst done. How are yours coming along? I hope they are well man...I've had one just fucked up and deformed since birth and she has some of the fattest stickiest buds out of the bunch.


----------

